# ShadowsofHorror.com Celebrates 31 days of HALLOWEEN



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

In honor of our first Halloween season, ShadowsofHorror.com would like to Celebrate 31 days of HALLOWEEN.
Each day for the entire month of October, shadows of horror will share something special on the site. It might be some scary pictures from a neighborhood haunt on the Blog page, or creepy cemetery vid on the Vids page or a movie or haunted attraction review. But it will always be something special. Check back each day to see what it will be.


----------

